# Zebralight H31F



## Frederic (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently asked the folks at Zebralight weather they were going to discontinue the incredibly beautiful and useful H30 Q5 and replace it with something brighter. The response I got did not talk about the beloved H30 and its fate, but did say that there is an H31F in the works. A flood version of the current H31 platform using what they referred to as ground glasses instead of the current glass lens. All I can say is if the flood on the H31F is as well distributed and beautiful as the H30, then I will be replacing all of my headlamps, including the 3 H30's I just ordered. I don't know weather this will be the case, because the H30's emitter is located very close to the lens effectively delivering light directly from the emitter to the ground with nothing disturbing the light distribution on it's trip to the ground. The H31's emitter will still be sunk into the light some which means they will be counting on the ground glasses to redistribute light bounced off the reflector back into a flood pattern. UNLESS? :thinking: They take out the reflector?OOOOOOh I cant wait!!! Pins and needles! Pins and needles!

By the way, the H30 makes an excellent book light used in any of the configurations. Worn on the head, sitting in the headband holder but laying on my wifes boobs (reading in bed) (my personal favorite ) or in its vertical clip, clipped to her shirt between her boobs (laying in bed)(My second favorite :twothumbs)


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 3, 2010)

If I am reading this correctly, the H31F will have the throw of the H31 and the flood of the H30.

Sounds good!!!


----------



## Frederic (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont know about that. It seems reasonable that if they acomplish a perfect flood, it will significantly reduce the throw. This is how I am handling the desire for a flood and the desire for throw at the moment.





An H30 And an H31. It is still very comfertable to wear and it gives you immediate access to a back up light.


----------



## rebelproud (Jul 3, 2010)

Any idea on a time frame? Because I'm about to buy an H30 and would rather wait if this is true.


----------



## Frederic (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry. They did not provide a timeframe. I have a reques in but I dont know if they will tell me. I will let you know what I hear.

This is the email response I got.

Ticket status: Completed

Department: General

Subject: H30

Hi Fritz,

We will release an H31F based on the current H31 model. H31F lights use ground 
glasses instead of the clear lens in the H31's. 

Regards,
Lillian Xu

Sincerely,
ZebraLight, Inc


----------



## Frederic (Jul 4, 2010)

*H31F release timeframe update!*

I received an update from Zebralight indicating "about a month" form now as the release date. :thumbsup:


Ticket status: Completed

Department: General

Subject: H31F

In about one month.

Sincerely,
ZebraLight, Inc.

I'll be waiting!! :green:


----------



## red02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Frederic said:


> I dont know about that. It seems reasonable that if they acomplish a perfect flood, it will significantly reduce the throw. This is how I am handling the desire for a flood and the desire for throw at the moment.
> 
> An H30 And an H31. It is still very comfertable to wear and it gives you immediate access to a back up light.


Why not just tape up the glass of the H30? you can remove the tape and reapply when you want...


----------



## skyfire (Jul 4, 2010)

whooo. been waiting for the h31f (warm of course) and the h51w:thumbsup:

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 9, 2010)

Frederic, do the H30 and H31 have the same sized rubber holders? I bought a H30 just for the glow in the dark holder to use for my H31.

Does Zebralight offer replacement GITD holders?


----------



## matt304 (Jul 16, 2010)

Guys, I'm about to buy the H31 rated for 220 lumens, but you all are making it sound like something is wrong with them. Do they have too much throw for general tasks, or is it something else? I'm just wondering why there is so much talk of the H30, when the H31 is out. ???


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2010)

matt304 said:


> Guys, I'm about to buy the H31 rated for 220 lumens, but you all are making it sound like something is wrong with them. Do they have too much throw for general tasks, or is it something else? I'm just wondering why there is so much talk of the H30, when the H31 is out. ???



It seems the H31F will have just a bit more throw than the H30 with less throw than the H31. I just got a H31 today and have to say it's wonderful very bright, small and bright with a great UI with fantastic build. If your thinking about it go ahead and get it even if the H31F interest you there is really no telling how long it will take to get one. I have been waiting on the H51 for awhile now and was told by ZL the H51 would be released in 4 weeks, this was ~2 months ago and I'm still hearing rumors of maybe 4 more weeks from now. 

This isn't knocking ZL it seems this is routine with just about every manufacture and new model releases, the point is if you want a H31 get it or else you may be waiting a very long time for the H31 and by then their will another model due to come out soon after that may even confuse you more.

btw I don't think the H31 has to much throw for general task because it has nice low modes you can choose for that.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 18, 2010)

I purchased one of the clearance priced H30s from ZL. It is nice and I do prefer that beam to the H31 but I prefer the UI of the H31 more than the old 3 mode twisty UI of the H30. Both are great lights just different... I think the H31F might be the best of both the H30 and H31, so we shall see. I know I will be buying the H31F and H51F when they arrive.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I doubt if the H31F/H51F will have that much throw.....unless Zebralight can make the beam similar to this light here http://www.dereelight.com/cl1hv4nohs.htm 

Something like that but with a slightly larger beam would be awesome.

I didn't think I would say this, but after using my Maratac AAA with tape over the head for a fake flood, I have to say a light with throw and tape for flood when needed is not a bad thing. Only thing is you have to carry some tape with you somehow.


----------



## matt304 (Jul 20, 2010)

True, I can always set it to low mode for up close tasks.

I have been shooting my pistol at night, so I needed a head light pretty quick. I was dealing with an old 3xAAA cheapie headlight that barely lit the ground in front of me!

I ordered the H31 over the weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## jonesy (Mar 24, 2011)

The new H31F and FW are now released: http://www.zebralight.com/H31F-Floody-Headlamp-CR123_p_51.html


----------



## Bolster (Mar 24, 2011)

Very good. I wasn't expecting the Fw immediately. Would love to own one, but I don't want a "directed flood" beam or a "soft hotspot" beam or whatever you call it, so am waiting to see some beamshots on this before I pull the trigger.


----------



## B0wz3r (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys might want to consider doing what I did; I got an H51w and some DC-fix. I keep the DC-fix on the lens most of the time to get more flood, but if I need throw, I can always pull the DC-fix off. When I want flood again, just put another piece on. One light, two beams.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 25, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> You guys might want to consider doing what I did; I got an H51w and some DC-fix. I keep the DC-fix on the lens most of the time to get more flood, but if I need throw, I can always pull the DC-fix off. When I want flood again, just put another piece on. One light, two beams.


:thumbsup: You can use some GLAD Press'n Seal also.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Lite_me said:


> :thumbsup: You can use some GLAD Press'n Seal also.


 
I think DC-Fix loses less light.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 25, 2011)

And an H31F probably loses even less light...one less layer to go through...


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Bolster said:


> And an H31F probably loses even less light...one less layer to go through...


 
The DC-fixed lights seem to have a balence between the H31 and the F model.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 25, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> The DC-fixed lights seem to have a balence between the H31 and the F model.



You already have an H31F??? How did you get it so fast? Any chance of seeing beamshots?


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 25, 2011)

Bolster said:


> You already have an H31F??? How did you get it so fast? Any chance of seeing beamshots?


 
Some guy did beamshots with the 51's-I would expect them to to be similar, with the 31's a tad throwier.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 30, 2011)

I finally gave in and ordered a H31FW! My old H30 will be relegated to backup duty now. I'll post some shots when I get it.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone know why the new H31F and H31FW headlamps were bumped up to $64 instead of the $59 the H31 and H31W headlamps were the last time I checked? EDIT: even the older H31 and H31W and now the inflated $64 price. What's the deal here? I was under the impression and I could be wrong but I think I remember asking and the reason I was told when the H51s came out as to why they were more expensive than the H31s was due to it being a larger design and more raw materials which would make sense as to why they would cost more. Now all their headlamps cost the same which I guess could just be their streamlining their pricing?


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Goinggear's prices for the H51/Sc51 series used to be $64 a while ago, when I asked them why their prices went up, I never got a response.


----------

